# 8 Year Old Takes On House of the Rising Sun



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

8 year old Brendan MacFarlane sings House of the Rising Sun, along with his father on guitar.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)

The MacFarlane's have a rising Son on their hands!


----------



## oakapple (Sep 26, 2014)

Good song, but feel this HAS to be sung by an adult [one with a gritty voice who has been around the block a bit!]Eric Burden  had exactly the right voice didn't he?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2014)

Although many people think Brendan is American, he's actually Scottish. He's really embraced the country scene , and now aged 16 he nearly never got his chance for stardom after he was invited over for his first chance to perform on the Maury Povitch show in the US, and his mother refused to hand over his passport so his father could take him overseas...ultimately the child had to take his own mother to court to get a judge to force her to release it..

Thankfully, he's now gone from strength to strength...he's played on stage with some of the biggest US country and bluegrass names in the business...and here he is now at 16 with his brand new release...


----------

